

Show HN: Bania.io – Calendar heatmap via email checkins - ortuna
http://www.bania.io/

======
ortuna
I was inspired by another Show HN post a few days ago:
[http://www.statlogger.com](http://www.statlogger.com). I created Bania.io so
I could checkin after certain events I wanted to track. The heatmap is much
like Github since I was addicted to not breaking the chain on it for a while.

------
ganessh
Try it out button is not working. Using firefox 31 on Win8.1

